# pictures on profiles/posts



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

you know like the ones you put in comments on someones profile or on birth/BFP posts.  Where do they come from and how do you add them or am I just thick...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You mean like this? 

If you hit "reply" to a post you will get a new screen that has the little icons at the top of the box you type in.

HTH's
Deb


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no I mean the big piccies like you see on the celebratory threads, and comments columns


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

They are from other sites and places and you would put code like

```
[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/mummy.gif[/IMG]
```
To get









i.e. the URL (address) of the piccy inbetween the 'IMG' tags


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks hon, can anyone give me any other links??!!! ie congratulations ones, birthday ones etc....


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Try Glitter graphics ( I just google it) you can find all sorts on there


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i do glitter graphics too - click on the one you want and then it comes up with a BB or url code, copy and paste that into your post


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I tried a blinkie but couldnt get it to work.....  

I was actually talking about the big pictures like there is one of a cat for St patricks day in my comments on my profile


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Glitter graphics has all the big pics as well, the BB code is just what makes it work on here and doesn't mean its for a blinkie


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Photobucket is also really good. Type anything into the search box and all sorts of realted images come up. Copy the URL code into your post and the image should show up.

Your LO is gorge EBW *


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks hon! (on both counts) nearly your turn!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I use glitter grapics for all mine


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Glitter graphics is a good one to use


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

can someone give me the web addy for it please as I get various results with google and the blinkie thingy I did on what I thought was the site came up...and it was only one letter showing!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

www.glitter-graphics.com

/links


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok I have registered how the   do I create my own blinkie?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure about the blinkies I just do a search for what I am looking for and copy the code into my posts


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok Ill leave that for later as I wanted the piccies originally...

testing


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Well done


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well done! it does take a while to get used to but its fun once you know how!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just need to work out he blinkies


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

i use glitter graphics.

If yuo see a pic you should be able to click on it and it will take you to the site

Nikki xx


----------

